# 'La cules de căpșuni'



## irinet

Bună, dragii mei!

  Vreau și eu o explicație logică la o întrebare pusă de tatăl meu: 'care variantă e corecta dintre a) 'la cules *de *căpșuni'/ b) 'la cules căpșuni'?
  Ex. 'Românii au plecat iar la cules de căpșuni.'
Auzim la 'Știri' mereu despre românii care pleacă să culeagă căpșuni în Spania, de exemplu. Mereu expresia folosită este  cea cu prepoziția 'de'. I-am spus tatălui meu că ambele variante îmi sună a fi corecte. El insistă însă pentru varianta b). Logica mea nu l-am convins. Mă gândeam că poate găsesc un ajutor aici. 

Problema reală ar fi prepoziția 'la', când ar trebui să se folosească 'să culeagă', dar atunci nu ar mai exista supinul  care se pare că e preferat. Aștept sugestii și ....

Vă mulțumesc,


----------



## farscape

Bună irinet,

Ca să mă lămuresc, discutăm care e varianta corectă/recomandată dintre *a* sau *b* de mai jos?

a - mă duc la cules de mere
b - mă duc să culeg mere

Amândouă sunt corecte, dar sunt două exprimări diferite cu finaluri diferite.

a)  O acţiune organizată pe o anumită durată - recoltatul merelor golden se  face în... august vreme de două săptămâni (să zicem  ) la care  participă în principiu mai mulţi indivizi; in final pot sa nu să culeg  mere de-adevăratelea dar mă duc să particip cumva - car, împachetez,  transport lădiţe, etc. - la acea activitate

b) Un eveniment izolat şi  individualizat - e foarte probabil că o să culeg mere din pom pe bune,  la un moment definit în contextul conversaţiei.

Ceva îmi spune că trebuie să consider şi varianta *c*, _mă duc la cules mere_, care nu-i corectă.

Cam astea ar fi variantele pe care le consider acceptabile/corecte (am înlocuit căpşunile cu mere, ca să sune _cules mere_ cât mai rău  ):

- mă duc la cules de mere
- mă duc să culeg mere
- mă duc (să particip) la culesul merelor        


f.


----------



## irinet

Aha, încep să înțeleg diferențele despre care vorbești. Îmi place foarte mult cum ai gândit-o. Deci tu spui că 'la cules de mere' este mult mai mult, reprezintă, de fapt, o activitate ce ține de agricultură, pe când 'să culegem mere' nu e o acțiune organizată, ci, mai mult, spontană, de plăcere. Ok, foarte logic.
Acum ai intuit foarte bine că eu îmi doream varianta c) să fie luată în discuție, care, zici, că nu ar fi corectă. Te întreb însă, și scuză-mă că insist, de ce nu e corectă și această variantă. Să înlocuim 'mere' cu 'ceva': 'la culesul a ceva', 'la cules de ceva', 'la cules ceva'? Ce nu e corect gramatical?
Mersi mult pentru celelalte explicații relevante!


----------



## farscape

Substituția _mere -> ceva_ nu cred că merge, pentru că în cazul cules de mere avem un atribut substantival (mere) care trebuie introdus prin prepoziția de: ce fel de _cules_ (cules ca substantiv aici)? _Cules_ *de* mere.

_Cules a ceva_... ceva e în dezordine rău aici 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Ha, ha, ce-mi place dezordinea asta. Cred că ceea ce spui tu e bazat pe o inuiție de nativ. Voi studia problema mai atent. Timpul e cel care mă omoară și speram să trișez un pic.
Îți mulțumesc, farscape pentru sfaturi și pentru timpul acordat.


----------

